# Running a Bed and Breakfast.



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I hope this is the correct forum - please move if needed. 

As I mentioned in another thread, I'm going to be looking at an off-grid property that has a main living home on it, as well as a second, smaller cabin which is solar as well. The current owner advertised it as a shared-living domain (like inlaws or grandparents, I suppose) but I had another thought...possibly renting it out to travelers.

My idea was to possibly turn it into a B & B, they would sleep there and if desired, would come next door to our house and eat. Down the road I'd want to turn our homestead into more of a farm and would advertise it as a place for people to come 'experience' the way we live without having to invest their own time or money..like collecting eggs, stuff like that.

In the winter, I think the area is popular with snowmobilers.

Is this a crazy idea? While I've been to a few B & Bs..I've never run a business before. Any tips/advice/run for the hills would be appreciated.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

B&B's are very labor intensive, as you are taking care of two homes and the whims of guests as well. It helps if you have a state park or something that offers kayaking, conoeing, hiking, fishing all that stuff that you don;t have to supply. You could pick up extra income by renting the gear to them to do these extras. 

You should be able to do all your own mantance plumbing carpentry ect, as contracted labor would eat you meager profits up quickly. All in all i think its a labor of love (thats not a bad thing). I sounds like fun and i hope it works out for you.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Check with your local regulations because requirements vary widely. For example, if you're feeding people, you're probably going to need to have a commercial kitchen license. There could be local codes on accessibility, fire codes on exits from rooms, etc.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

There was a good article on this sort of home business in Backwoods Home a month or two back, I think. 

We've thought how cool it would be to have guest cabins here as a business. Would help when we have company, too.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

The off-grid aspect might be appealing to people who are looking to switch to solar and want to experience how it works, although I'm not sure how you'd market to that segment.


----------



## farmerestes (Jan 6, 2013)

Willow_girl has a great point. When we were looking at building a yurt, we were able to rent one for a weekend near a state park in CA. It really helped us envision the pros and cons. We paid about $80.00 a night for this privilege, and were provided only water and electricity.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone..I'll see if I can find that article!


----------

